# First build, a single acting oscillating steam engine, It steams!



## Kaleb (Mar 2, 2010)

This is my first engine build, so nothing too complex or fancy, so here we go. 

The cylinder starts out as a piece of copper tube, about 10mm ID.





First cut with the hacksaw.





Ending up with this





Facing in the lathe





A simple lapping tool made from a piece of dowel with some 600 grit Wet & Dry paper held on by Blu Tack.





Lapping in progress with the tool in the lathe





And finishing by hand





Filing a flat on the side of the cylinder to take the port face





Turning the piston from some aluminium rod





And center drilling to take an M3.5 tap.





The piston after cutting off and threading





The piston screwed on to it's conrod, with the cylinder on the left with an end cap sweated in, as well as a piece of brass for the port face.

More to come soon, I'll let you post your comments.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Kaleb. That's going to be a very interesting Engine. Lots of hand crafting so far.

Wobbles are my favorite type of engine.

I can't wait to see it finished and running!

Keep up the good work! 

-MB


----------



## black85vette (Mar 2, 2010)

Way to go! Adapt and do what you can with what you have.  Thm:

I have made several parts from brass and copper and just soldered them.


----------



## 4156df (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaleb,
Looking good so far. Nicely done post with good use of photos.
Dennis


----------



## BigBore (Mar 2, 2010)

A first engine has got to be exciting. Since I haven't started mine yet, I'll live vicariously through yours. Thanks for having the courage. Any pictures of what the finished engine is supposed to look like or what this one is based on?

Ed


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice start. It took about 10 tries to get the piston right on my first engine. Just stay the course.


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 2, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> A first engine has got to be exciting. Since I haven't started mine yet, I'll live vicariously through yours. Thanks for having the courage. *Any pictures of what the finished engine is supposed to look like or what this one is based on?*
> 
> Ed



Yes I do. It will bear a very slight resemblence to this one:







But it will have a brass crank disk and flywheel, and the mounting piece, also of brass will be behind the engine (flywheel side of the port face). I am going to run it on live steam from a boiler similar to the one this engine:


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 3, 2010)

Good progress, Kaleb. Thanks for letting us join in on your first one!

Dean


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 5, 2010)

Time for an update!





First trial assembly





Cutting a piece of brass for the flywheel





Facing and machining a recess





Result of machining work





Drilling hole for grub screw





and tapping





The crankshaft is made by sweating a couple of pieces of approx. 3mm brass rod (sourced as brazing rod) into a disk, also brass.





The pulley is a simple turning operation, and is threaded down the middle hole.





Another trial assembly shows how the engine will go together.





Unlike most engines of this type, I am adding an in line cylinder oiler, which starts with a piece of copper tube, the same stuff used to make the cylinder.





Machining one of the caps





Center drilling underway, the drill bit broke, so I made another cap with a bigger hole. This is the end which the oil enters the steam line through.





One of the caps sweated in.





The complete oiler.

Next I should be soldering the port face onto the cylinder, setting up the ports and making the trunnion.


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking Good Kaleb,

If I can make a suggestion on the flywheel grub. If you drill on a angle where the hub meets the web you'll have less to tap and a better chance of hitting dead center in the shaft hole. The outside of the FW will be nice and clean and the screw hole will be hidden.

Tony


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 21, 2010)

I've made quite a bit of progress since I last posted. The engine now runs on air! :big:
Here's a video:

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/playe...eam/KalebsfirstscratchbuiltengineMarch2.flv">

Here are some extra pictures:





A piece of thick steel plate to make a base





Since I'm one of those people who believe compressed air is cheating, I'm making a simple pot or haycock type boiler which will operate at about 20 psi. It is made from a piece of copper pipe, capped at each end with welch plugs.





A firebox, fabricated from tin plate and spot welded





Sitting everything on the base should give an idea of what the finished steam plant should look like.

There's still a bit to do, I've still got to finish the safety valve bushing, I am using an off the shelf safety valve, to be on the safe side, and I also have to rig up the steam line with it's in line oiler.


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, has everyone lost interest in this? : For moderators, sorry if this is against the rules. I just don't like having no one interested in what I'm doing here.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 23, 2010)

Kaleb,
Congratulations on having a runner. Thm: Thm:

Something that is probably reducing the response to your thread is the large size of the photos.
They are loaded as 3072px × 2304px which generates a very large file that is slow to download and then have to be processed to something that can be displayed on the web site. I have a high speed connection and your thread takes almost 2 minutes to load. For members without high speed connections it would probably take a half hour. 

If you will resize your photos to 800 x 600 maximum then they will load very fast. I use 640 x 480 except for special photos and often use 320 x 240 for routine photos in build posts.

Your computer probably has the photos cached on disk so you don't notice it with your own posts. 

Gail in NM


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

Please Kaleb, what Gail said. My internet service times out every time I try to load this thread.

Thank you,

Dean


----------



## capjak (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Kaleb,

I would like to see what you are doing but I have never been able to download more than the top 25% of any of your pictures. Please heed the comments of the previous two posts.

Jack


----------



## PaulG (Mar 23, 2010)

Kelab,

Congratulations on building your first running engine... I was able to watch your video, good job!
Are you planning to hydro test the boiler? Also, double check your safety valve on air, before putting it into service. A couple more questions: Will you have a pressure gauge & water glass, and what is your plan for the burner?

Paul


----------



## Foozer (Mar 23, 2010)

A runner is always a good thing.

Like others have said it often becomes the speed that a page loads that effects response.

I'm just a tad above dial-up, topping out at around 20K for download speed. Can spend days making a part but if that page dont load in 10 seconds . . .

I enjoy watching the videos, but those that use photobucket I do not get to view them as intended. The you-tube method of presenting the video allows for a replay that doesnt require re-downloading the file.

I try to resize my photos to 640 X 480 and use you-tube for video.

Even as I write this reply and goof off for 10 minutes your existing photos havent yet loaded.

Not bashing your efforts, cut your photos down a bit in size and those of us with less than stellar connections can share in your hard won achievements.

Robert


----------



## Maryak (Mar 23, 2010)

Kaleb,

Congrats on a runner. :bow:

 th_wwp but we gotta be able to download them. I am on wireless broadband and at some times of the day it's as slow as dial up. Both me and my computer surrender. Please reduce your picture file sizes then we can all fully enjoy your work. 



Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, it looks like they are "scaled" now, but they still contain the full size image in them. Still 3070 x 2300. They have to be "RE sized", not "scaled". Sorry for the hard time you're having with this.


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 23, 2010)

OK, I've reposted all my images. Feel free to have a look anytime!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 23, 2010)

Just did!
I've been following the thread...just hadn't said much. Sorry for that.
Congratulations on the runner!
I'm looking forward to seeing the steam plant.


----------



## capjak (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, Kaleb. It is nice to be able to see and enjoy your work. What are your career plans?

Jack


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 26, 2010)

For PaulG: I'm confident that it will hold, the safety valve lifts at about 20 to 25 psi, and this boiler is much thicker than the average toy steam boiler, so it will hold alright. And it's not going to have a pressure gauge or sightglass.

For Capjak: Career plans, you ask? I'm not really sure at the moment, but have thought of being a mechanical engineer.

Anyway, back to the project, it's now complete and ready to steam! woohoo1

Here are the photos: 

















And here's some of the burner:













It's made from the back of a small speaker with pieces of cotton rope as wadding, with some metal window gauze over it, the handle is made from a piece of wire that happened to be in the shop.

I'll have a go at steaming it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## PaulG (Mar 26, 2010)

Kaleb

Looks like you have made good progress. The lubricator looks like it is truly _*inline*_, Steam in the top, steam out the bottom? The oil will be the first thing out. This is how it looks to me from your last picture?

http://smex.net.au/Reference/LubeDisp01.htm

Anyway, good work & be safe tomorrow!!!

Paul


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 26, 2010)

It works a bit differently to a displacement oiler. (if it will work) I call it a 'venturi oiler'. The oil is sucked through a small hole as the steam creates a venturi.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello Kaleb, I too am just now able to effectively view your project since the images have been re-sized. What type of solder did you use for soldering up that pressure vessel? And could you give us some more details regarding your oiler, what keeps the oil from simply flowing into the steam line unregulated? I wish you the best of luck on this first endeavor. Be safe. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## itowbig (Mar 26, 2010)

yeeee a a new engine yeeee


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 26, 2010)

The boiler is silver soldered, 2% silver, from memory, and about the oiler, the flow of oil is restricted by the small size of the hole where it enters the line, so it comes out drop by drop.


----------



## capjak (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Kaleb,

If you do decide to follow a career in mechanical engineering, you will benefit from your experience building these engines. When my son was in college studying to earn a degree in construction management, some of his classmates had never held a tool in their hand. After he graduated and was employed in the construction industry these people were at a distinct disadvantage when they worked with him. He was promoted much sooner than they were. He lasted seven years in the business until he burned out from too many sixty-five hour weeks.

Please keep us posted on your projects.

Jack


----------



## Kaleb (Apr 10, 2010)

Time for another update, and *it lives!* :big: woohoo1 

For these people:th_wwp I've got something better! Here's some video:


Part 1
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ebsteam/FirstScratchbuiltsteamenginept1.flv">

Part 2
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ebsteam/FirstScratchbuiltsteamenginept2.flv">

I like how it makes that _chfchfchfchfchfchf_ sound as it runs. It's a messy engine, so I think I'll make a condensate tray for it sometime.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 10, 2010)

Those were great videos Kaleb.
It amazes me what you were able to do with what you have. Very neat.
I've yet to do steam...hopefully sometime this year. ;D

Congratulations!!! th_wav


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 10, 2010)

Steams right along! Woot!

Dean


----------



## Maryak (Apr 10, 2010)

Neat Videos Kaleb, :bow:

Now wave the magic wand for the bling fairy. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 10thumbs (Feb 16, 2017)

This looks like an interesting thread, but I guess I'm too late for the pictures. Darn the bad luck!


----------

